# UFC 123 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The UFC bring us another awesome event, only a week after an overseas show. They're just busy as they can be to bring us great fights. Sign up on this thread if you'd like to compete at picking fights on them. This UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Nov. 20th at appr. 6:30 PM EST. The main event is a top LHW showdown between Lyoto Machida and Rampage Jackson from the Palace of Auburn Hills in Auburn Hills, Michigan. 









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. If the champ signs up, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Lyoto Machida
> Matt Hughes vs. B.J. Penn
> Joe Lauzon vs. George Sotiropoulos
> Tim Boetsch vs. Phil Davis
> ...





You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. Although, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), your picks can only be sent one time. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 6:30 PM EST in the US, or 11:30 PM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results on pg. 15

sillywillybubba (9-2) vs BobbyCooper (8-4)

Main Card

Machida Karate (8-5) vs Guymay (7-2)
Inkdot (8-4) vs UFC_OWNS (2-0)
SpoKen (8-5) vs dudeabides (6-6-1)
Bknmax (5-4) vs HitOrGetHit (5-8)
Ruckus (5-8) vs Killstarz (4-6)

Undercard

attention (4-9) vs xeberus (1-0)
hixxy (4-8-1) vs TraMaI (2-3)
Intermission (1-5) vs 420atalon (0-2)
Rauno (2-1) vs TheGrizzlyBear (6-6)
G_Land (8-2) vs KillerShark1985 (1-3)










*Members signed up: 

KillerShark1985
G_Land
TheGrizzlyBear
Rauno
sillywillybubba
attention
xeberus
Intermission
Killstarz
420atalon
HitOrGetHit
Bknmax
TraMaI
BobbyCooper
Inkdot
hixxy
UFC_OWNS
Guymay
Machida Karate
SpoKen
Ruckus
dudeabides
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Nov. 20th by 6:30 PM Eastern.*

[rul=http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/83756-ufc-123-championship-pick-em-15.html#post1305104]QUICK LINK TO RESULTS![/url]


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone who wants to challenge me on this card are DEAD WHERE THEY SIT! SIGN ME UP


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Where do I sign up boss?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh Hell yea I am IN^^

I want the best guy out there!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm game, getting you my picks as we speak


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Put me I'm Coach


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Im down as usual!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Me too, have to keep my win streak going


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

me please


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have a feeling ill do very well on this card, and to anyone picking joe lauzon hahahhaha dumb pick


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There was a change to the card, Darren Elkins was replaced by Mike Lullo in the fight against Barboza. Don't forget that when sending your picks. The 3 people who already did OWNS, 420 and Tra, if that makes you want to change your picks then send them again! You can re-order, switch to Barboza what have you, it's cool til next Saturday night.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh Hell yea I am IN^^
> 
> I want the best guy out there!!!



On this card! There Aint no better then me BOY! :fight01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> There was a change to the card, Darren Elkins was replaced by Mike Lullo in the fight against Barboza. Don't forget that when sending your picks. The 3 people who already did OWNS, 420 and Tra, if that makes you want to change your picks then send them again! You can re-order, switch to Barboza what have you, it's cool til next Saturday night.


still sticking with barbosa


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up, I am wining this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> still sticking with barbosa


Cool. I did not think for a sec that someone would switch from BarboZa to the guy with a freaking one week notice. Just thought some of you might want to move Barboza up the confidence or what have you. Up to you guys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Cool. I did not think for a sec that someone would switch from BarboZa to the guy with a freaking one week notice. Just thought some of you might want to move Barboza up the confidence or what have you. Up to you guys.


just waiting for the announcement of my next victim, im going to have a lyoto machida run to the title:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We don't have a lot of time on this one, but the more UFC's the better. I can do the matchup thing in a couple days, hopefully that gives you guys time to get some of them going however you can. :thumb02: I'm in the game too, I'd call out the undefeated OWNS but he wouldn't go against me since I'm not picking Lauzon I heard. SpoKen could use an opponent to get back on a winning track though maybe.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm at a point in my career were I don't want to hurt the 'Inkdot brand'. That means that I'm gonna duck everyone for a year untill I hopefully get to fight for the title!!! 


Nah just kidding! :thumb02:

I'm still up for anyone!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> I'm at a point in my career were I don't want to hurt the 'Inkdot brand'. That means that I'm gonna duck everyone for a year untill I hopefully get to fight for the title!!!
> 
> 
> Nah just kidding! :thumb02:
> ...


i will vs you, but only if it is on the main card


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

i need to make a comeback! raise01:
im in please!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Inkdot said:


> I'm at a point in my career were I don't want to hurt the 'Inkdot brand'. That means that I'm gonna duck everyone for a year untill I hopefully get to fight for the title!!!


That’s the weirdest comment I have ever heard in my life. I don’t know what the Inkdot brand is, or what that means, but he said he didn’t want to harm it. It’s not like we were keeping him from fighting, he chose to wait for SWB. It’s not our fault; Shogunwillybubba had knee surgery.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im back and better than ever....im in on this one! didnt realize it was a week after 122, but here i am ready to kick some more ass.... oh btw...i would really like to smash bobbycooper...hes an L on my record and i dont like it!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I will fight anyone who wants an easy win :shame02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> im back and better than ever....im in on this one! didnt realize it was a week after 122, but here i am ready to kick some more ass.... oh btw...i would really like to smash bobbycooper...hes an L on my record and i dont like it!


Wow didn't expect that haha^^ You got some balls man :thumbsup: Thats why you deserve that belt right there!

I would LOVE to challenge you!

Please make it happen dude PLEASEEEEEE 

On a Machida card again haha^^ I Love it ;D


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow didn't expect that haha^^ You got some balls man :thumbsup: Thats why you deserve that belt right there!
> 
> I would LOVE to challenge you!
> 
> ...


I should be next in line imo with 2 former champ beating and 4 fights winning streak :thumb02::thumb02:
But whatever the Dude decide


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Guymay said:


> I should be next in line imo with 2 former champ beating and 4 fights winning streak :thumb02::thumb02:
> But whatever the Dude decide


Gotta let the man avenge his ONLY Loss haha :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Gotta let the man avenge his ONLY Loss haha :thumb02:


Ur lucky u have a reason to avoid a beating


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Ur lucky u have a reason to avoid a beating


Didn't I told ya^^ I would never fight you!

Haha just kidding lol we will battle someday MK and it will be epic.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Didn't I told ya^^ I would never fight you!
> 
> Haha just kidding lol we will battle someday MK and it will be epic.


ANd i wont fight u unless its on a Machida card! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> ANd i wont fight u unless its on a Machida card! :thumb02:


Machida cards are booked for BobbyCooper Title fights haha :thumb02: 

Keep on winning my friend and we will meet at Lyoto vs. JBJ at UFC 128 :thumb03: with me carrying thst belt around my waist!!!

I know thats a long title regime  but it's ment to be ya know^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Machida cards are booked for BobbyCooper Title fights haha :thumb02:
> 
> Keep on winning my friend and we will meet at Lyoto vs. JBJ at UFC 128 :thumb03: with me carrying thst belt around my waist!!!
> 
> I know thats a long title regime  but it's ment to be ya know^^


Ya i suppose if Machida isnt fighting and i have a chance at the belt and ur holding it, i will throw down anytime


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guymay said:


> I should be next in line imo with 2 former champ beating and 4 fights winning streak :thumb02::thumb02:
> But whatever the Dude decide


It's nothing against you or #1 G_Land (where is he? :confused02: ), but when the champ calls a guy out and the guy accepts that is a done deal in my books. That's the easiest matchup to make and wouldn't go against it as long as nobody was using it to pull some shenanigans.




420atalon said:


> I will fight anyone who wants an easy win :shame02:


That's what I used to say, don't worry it's easy to turn those things around if you keep doing it. Ask Killstarz too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill be happy with another main card fight against a ranked opponent


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, everybody's ranked unless you go against someone who's new to it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Heh, everybody's ranked unless you go against someone who's new to it.


ahh in that case a top 10 would do me fine for a chance for me to go 3-0 and climb up the ladder


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright we'll see if one of these guys steps up and accepts that, they're all signed up:

3. 8-4 Inkdot 1313 pts.
5. 8-5 SpoKen 1529 pts.
6. 8-5 Machida Karate 1388 pts.
7. 7-2 Guymay 1028 pts.
9. 6-6-1 dudeabides 1488 pts.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Alright we'll see if one of these guys steps up and accepts that, they're all signed up:
> 
> 3. 8-4 Inkdot 1313 pts.
> 5. 8-5 SpoKen 1529 pts.
> ...


ill vs inkdot i already asked him but i dont have a reply yet


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> That's what I used to say, don't worry it's easy to turn those things around if you keep doing it. Ask Killstarz too.


you just gotta believe botha!

I had some cards when i was on my 6 fight losing streak where i would have beaten 80% of the other members but lost to the guy i was against.

your luck will turn 420, mark my words


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> you just gotta believe botha!
> 
> I had some cards when i was on my 6 fight losing streak where i would have beaten 80% of the other members but lost to the guy i was against.
> 
> your luck will turn 420, mark my words


i told you they better stay out of the killstarz payne train

ill probably getting the number 3 seed Inkdot for 123 and it has FOTY written all over it


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i told you they better stay out of the killstarz payne train


So true my man, so true.

If i was a trash talking kind of guy i'd be running my mouth right about now. :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*pops knuckles*

cant wait to see who im up against, i cant wait to let the lips fly


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> *pops knuckles*
> 
> cant wait to see who im up against, i cant wait to let the lips fly


ahh the only other man who is undefeated:angry07::fight02:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Alright we'll see if one of these guys steps up and accepts that, they're all signed up:
> 
> 3. 8-4 Inkdot 1313 pts.
> 5. 8-5 SpoKen 1529 pts.
> ...


I will gladly take rematch with Spoken . that no show left bad taste on my recored .


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Iv'e been pretty busy lately but always got time to throw down another FOTN! Sign me up please.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh the only other man who is undefeated:angry07::fight02:


hey fight me and ill be the only one


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> hey fight me and ill be the only one


your dreaming mate ill dispose of you @ 124 and we can set it in stone right now, i wanna vs Inkdot on this card first


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your dreaming mate ill dispose of you @ 124 and we can set it in stone right now, i wanna vs Inkdot on this card first


done son! :thumb02:

you going down like a drunk chick on prom night!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> done son! :thumb02:
> 
> you going down like a drunk chick on prom night!


your going down like fresh bait in a prison shower


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought you wanted to fight Inkdot? :confused02: and here I was almost done with the matchups. Just kidding, I know you're talking about next time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I thought you wanted to fight Inkdot? :confused02: and here I was almost done with the matchups. Just kidding, I know you're talking about next time.


I will be the trash-talking version of GSp and Xeb will just be KOS, and ill win by TKO


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. We've got 19 people in these matchups so far. If you didn't call someone out successfully, you're going against the closest ranked person to you that you haven't been matched up with lately (last 3 times out anyway).




*Championship Pick 'em UFC 123 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*











for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... from Germany... BobbyCooper! His opponent across the cage, in his first title defense.... hailing from Haverhill, MA... he is, the reigning and defending, undisputed... CPL Champion of the world... sillywillybubba!! 

You know the rules, good luck to you both...



Main Event

*sillywillybubba* (9-2) vs *BobbyCooper* (8-4)



Our main card has the the only battle that was asked for by the two fighter, 2 top ten battles also, this will be a great card:

Main Card

*Machida Karate* (8-5) vs *Guymay* (7-2)
*Inkdot* (8-4) vs *UFC_OWNS* (2-0)
*SpoKen* (8-5) vs *dudeabides* (6-6-1)
*Bknmax* (5-4) vs *HitOrGetHit* (5-8)
*Ruckus* (5-8) vs *Killstarz* (4-6)



The undercard has fights that will be just as interesting, as the fighters try their best to get enough wins to move up:

Undercard

*attention* (4-9) vs *xeberus* (1-0)
*hixxy* (4-8-1) vs *TraMaI* (2-3)
*Intermission* (1-5) vs *420atalon* (0-2)
*Rauno* (2-1) vs *TheGrizzlyBear* (6-6)
*G_Land* (8-2) vs *KillerShark1985 *(1-3)​












*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Nov. 20th at apprx. 7 PM EDT or by the time the prelim fights start.*

If anyone else signs up between now and the event, they will be put on the card against Rauno. After that signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the UFC fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

when i win i think i am deserving of a top 10 spot


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings go by win/loss #'s, nothing is opinion in them. But judging by the lowest top ten guy now, 6 wins is all it takes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> The rankings go by win/loss #'s, nothing is opinion in them. But judging by the lowest top ten guy now, 6 wins is all it takes.


soooo i dont even have to beat top guys for a title shot? just get the win/loss record up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You can follow the Lesnar route however he did it I guess, or Sonnen your way into SWB's ears... I'm just spitballing there because I've never had one just noticed it when other people were in line.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome... 2 more wins and i'm back to where i started 

Good luck Ruckus!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I will be the trash-talking version of GSp and Xeb will just be KOS, and ill win by TKO


yea... until i go... HAIL MARY GODDAMN OVERHAND RIGHT KO! :thumb02:



dudeabides said:


> You can follow the Lesnar route however he did it I guess, or *Sonnen your way* into SWB's ears... I'm just spitballing there because I've never had one just noticed it when other people were in line.


woah who would do that? :confused05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What happens if i don't get an opponent in the right time?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> yea... until i go... HAIL MARY GODDAMN OVERHAND RIGHT KO! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> woah who would do that? :confused05:



more like GSP SPINNING BACK FIST FROM HELL!

and i would do that and i know you would hehe:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> What happens if i don't get an opponent in the right time?


You can still send them, in case somebody else forgets.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

im in!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think my time finally arrived ray02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think my time finally arrived ray02:


keep that belt warm for me mate


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> keep that belt warm for me mate


my third title shot already! 

I am going to keep that belt for a lonnnggg longggg time


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> my third title shot already!
> 
> I am going to keep that belt for a lonnnggg longggg time


well then make sure you dont have a matt serra title run:thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I submitted my picks but 2 fights on the card i really REALLY wanted to pick the other guy but i went with the sensible pick...or at least, what i percieve to be the sensible pick.

hope im wrong in a way.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok Im in lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well then make sure you dont have a matt serra title run:thumb02:


It's going to be a new Era when I finally hold Gold!!!

And sillywillybubba knows, that I am his WORST Matchup by far  

He lost our first meeting and he will lose his second as well :thumbsup: It's like Franklin vs. Silva.. The better man always wins!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be coming after ya Bobby!!! I missed out the last week because I have been living in the stone age!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's going to be a new Era when I finally hold Gold!!!
> 
> And sillywillybubba knows, that I am his WORST Matchup by far
> 
> He lost our first meeting and he will lose his second as well :thumbsup: It's like Franklin vs. Silva.. The better man always wins!!!


the heat is on:thumb02: well i have the number 3 ine the world for my match time to take down the giants of this comp 1 by 1, im sure xeb will have something to say about that


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I will be coming after ya Bobby!!! I missed out the last week because I have been living in the stone age!!


I hope you win G, I want you for my first title defense!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I will be coming after ya Bobby!!! I missed out the last week because I have been living in the stone age!!


Sharpening sticks and hunting Sabre Tooth Tigers?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I hope you win G, I want you for my first title defense!!!


i think you should be more worried about killstarz, this lad has turned it around for a possible 5 match winning streakraise01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think you should be more worried about killstarz, this lad has turned it around for a possible 5 match winning streakraise01:


Haha, im not a top 10 guy yet. I'm just gonna keep going the way i am, working my way through similarly ranked competition until i get to the title... I expect to be champ by the end of 2015 :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I hope you win G, I want you for my first title defense!!!


Hey bro that would be awesome!!!



Killstarz said:


> Sharpening sticks and hunting Sabre Tooth Tigers?


OMFG I just LOLd so hard you bastard lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> OMFG I just LOLd so hard you bastard lol



hahaha, i saw that and thought of you buddy :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA thanks that was me Sat. night lolz


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> HAHA thanks that was me Sat. night lolz


Nice Underpants :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks I just picked those up. lolz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok we were on an odd # when Grizzly signed up. So he gets Rauno... next brave soul to sign up gets the #1 contendor, G_Land himself :thumbsup: Or if somebody's opponent doesn't send picks, well you know the drill.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What what in the butt!!!! Sorry for coming in so late Dude its been hetic!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Ok Im in lol


Where have u been G land! I want that rematch! were 1 and 1! The international house of spanking is open all night!!!


Well Guy, this is my second co main in a row, time to steal the show!

And Bobby get that belt! Or ill have to get the belt by getting revenge on Sillywilly!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I been busy with the house bro! I plan on running through who ever stands in front of me then take that belt!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I been busy with the house bro! I plan on running through who ever stands in front of me then take that belt!!!


I dont know how many Co main events i have to win to get that main event title shot! LOL, each time i get close i seem to slack off....

NOT THIS TIME, THAT BELT IS MINE!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mer clif notes my good man


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> You can still send them, in case somebody else forgets.


i have changed my mind im picking rampage by KO round 2 in a HUGEEEEEEEEEEE upset


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Just so people know, I'm fighting and dominating on this card. You'll see a scary side of me on saturday.

I hope my opponent wakes up is all I can say.... HE'S DEAD!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh oh, did you have a dream about that Rampage vs Machida outcome? I could use some tips on the pick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Uh oh, did you have a dream about that Rampage vs Machida outcome? I could use some tips on the pick.


hehehe i have some crazy feelings on this one despite machida being better in nearly every way and mentally, i see a 2nd round flas KO from Quinton to the disgust of bobbycooper and machida_karate


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in, and im feeling confident, gonna climb back up that ladder!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> ...If i was a trash talking kind of guy i'd be running my mouth right about now...





Killstarz said:


> Awesome... 2 more wins and i'm back to where i started
> 
> Good luck Ruckus!!


Good thing you're not a trash talker. Good luck to you Killstar!!! Making my picks right now and amped up for a sick fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mr Attention!

biotch i am so damn good, that when I KO you this weekend your rank is gonna go up.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

xeberus said:


> mr Attention!
> 
> biotch i am so damn good, that when I KO you this weekend your rank is gonna go up.


I absolutely love this, I may have to steal it later :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

feel free :thumb02:


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im still really trying to figure this card out...BobbyCooper my friend, good luck on saturday. i hope you score a solid 1 point less than me! :thumb02: btw...how many chances does Karo Parisyan get with the UFC? i have never liked him, and i dont plan on starting anytime soon.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> im still really trying to figure this card out...BobbyCooper my friend, good luck on saturday. i hope you score a solid 1 point less than me! :thumb02: btw...how many chances does Karo Parisyan get with the UFC? i have never liked him, and i dont plan on starting anytime soon.


mmhh does that mean you go with Hallman?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The weigh in's are at the top of the hour, and then I'm gonna start getting my picks ready. May wait for the up close & personal weigh in pics to come out 2 or three hours later but definitely getting them sent to Walker tonight. SpoKen's days are numbered! Not that I've seen his yet and can be sure, just trying to stay confident in the face of overwhelming odds.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

As Badly as i want to win my second Co Main even in a row, i dont care if i get every single pick is wrong but Machida....

I will be one happy man, because i respect Rampage's fists, but it seems to me that he is going to try to catch Machida running back, and all i see is Machida seeing that and taking him down for a good UD win.

Thats my 3 round insight on the fight in a nut shell 

Its so bad ass that 4 of my top fav fighters are not only fighting that night, but each other.... DAMN


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Did I send mine yet Dude?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, got yours early Tra, thanks!

If anyone is curious if they or their opponent has sent them, I keep that list on pg 1 of this thread updated. Names in blue have their picks in.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

haha opps


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, man, my response was a pun of Dana's response to Rashad's comments that your pun was in reference too. Or, ah, something like that.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

WAAAAR MACHIDA!!!!! :fight02:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hey, man, my response was a pun of Dana's response to Rashad's comments that your pun was in reference too. Or, ah, something like that.


Haha I know man, I just realized and edited my post in shame! I should stay away from here when I'm like this...


Damn I suck! Hahahah


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

G_Land said:


> What what in the butt!!!! Sorry for coming in so late Dude its been hetic!!!


That's cool, some underrated opponent finally stepped up to face ya so when you get time you have 8 hours left to send the picks. Here's the matchup:

G_Land (8-2) vs KillerShark1985 (1-3)


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> mmhh does that mean you go with Hallman?


i will tell u straight up....YES...lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on karo! dont perform as badly as you look... please


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Picks are in. I'd hate to be the one to kill the dude, but he brought it on himself. I love you dude, but I'll show you no mercy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, now that I've seen your picks. Mine were almost just like them. Only fight we saw differently was Kelly/O'Brien, but who knows with methods and conf. pts playing out.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Great minds think alike.. but I'll still win!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

you boys just be lucky you arent fighting me.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Haha, now that I've seen your picks. Mine were almost just like them. Only fight we saw differently was Kelly/O'Brien, but who knows with methods and conf. pts playing out.


Kelly has that in the bag!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Xeb, you obviously don't know enough about me and my past fights do ya? It's okay, I'll smash you one of these days.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

sir! the only person alive who could smash me would be scarlett johanson with her lovlies! I'm the most brutal and vicious, the most ruthless champion there has ever been. No one can stop me. Spoken are you a conqueror? No! you're no Alexander! I'm Alexander! I'm the best ever. I'm Fedor Emelienenko. I'm Andy Hug. There's never been anyone like me. I'm from their cloth. There is no one who can match me. My style is impetuous, my defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious. :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I have the kicks of Bonjasky, the power of Shane Carwin, the skill of Machida, the mind of Rashad, and the fighting ability of myself, you can never defeat me, you're not even near my level. But people like to learn from experience, I understand.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hopefully we'll have a chance to meet :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks for Strikeforce, xeb. Send them again if they add more fights to the undercard. If anybody else likes Strikeforce plenty of time to sign up.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

anytime 

those last three guys... i didnt know anything about them xD


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me either, but that's why we have confidence points. Put them last and the main card well known dudes up top.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> I have the kicks of Bonjasky, the power of Shane Carwin, the skill of Machida, the mind of Rashad, and the fighting ability of myself, you can never defeat me, you're not even near my level. But people like to learn from experience, I understand.


Hehe :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

2-1 in the first three fights. Luckily the one i got wrong so far was my least confident pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad I changed my mind on my Karo pick to Hallman after seeing the weigh in's last night.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> 2-1 in the first three fights. Luckily the one i got wrong so far was my least confident pick.


_High five_, i'm 2-1 as well.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'm glad I changed my mind on my Karo pick to Hallman after seeing the weigh in's last night.


If i had done my usual, which is wait till after the weigh ins to post my picks, i would have gone for Hallman as well.. 2-2...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

2-4 going into the main card


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't get anything right these past couple events...

Edit: At least I am not the only one 2-4 so far lol


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

6 for 6 for this guy on the undercard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I am 5-1 right now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep and KillerShark too, but WTG to the champ and Xeb... they both got all the prelims right.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang it Lauzon...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Got Davies bang on


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, everybody in the whole thing picked Davis but hixxy you were one of the only two or three that said Sub in the 2nd.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well i hope my opposition wasnt one of them!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, pretty sure I lost again...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

5-5 going into the main event


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yes 7 out of 10 i feel a lil bad for lyoto but i could have gone either way


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

i got massacred! gg


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i took a quick power nap and missed Bj's win...im pretty sure i went 9-2.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I did pretty good, I gotta wait and find out though. Machida losing made my jaw drop.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me too, time to pick up the calculator.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha, pretty sure I lost but Machida losing that bs decision just made my afternoon.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats was bull... But even though Machida lost to 2 of the Judges eyes, i totally gave it 2 - 1 Machida...

But i guess never let it go to the judges... That really sucked... Machida won tonight so im not taking this loss so bad...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Thats was bull... But even though Machida lost to 2 of the Judges eyes, i totally gave it 2 - 1 Machida...
> 
> But i guess never let it go to the judges... That really sucked... Machida won tonight so im not taking this loss so bad...


i guess karma wanted to repay lyoto for shogun 1st fight but i think a draw was suitable, rampage was like wtf i actually won? after the fight, i wanna know if i beat inkdot with my 7/10 erformance, btw how bloody bad was gerald harris tonight?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

This fight I was fighting drunk and ugh with a cracked skull


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 123
*​
The correct calls:


> Lentz DEC S
> Kelly TKO 2
> Barboza TKO 3
> Hallman TKO 1
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*

*sillywillybubba* (10-2) vs *BobbyCooper* (8-5)

*And it is allll over, the winner... and still... the undisputed champion of the CPL... sillywillybubba!!!

He won 151 to 125!!! * 













*
Main Card

Machida Karate (9-5) vs Guymay (7-3)
Fight won by Machida Karate 129 to 97!

Inkdot (8-5) vs UFC_OWNS (3-0)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 145 to 129! 

SpoKen (9-5) vs dudeabides (6-7-1)
Fight won by SpoKen 116 to 109!

Bknmax (5-5) vs HitOrGetHit (6-8)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 127 to 102!

Ruckus (5-9) vs Killstarz (5-6)
Fight won by Killstarz 99 to 96! FOTN!


Undercard


attention (4-10) vs xeberus (2-0)
Fight won by xeberus 151 to 84!

hixxy (4-9-1) vs TraMaI (3-3)
Fight won by TraMaI 131 to 104!

Intermission (2-5) vs 420atalon (0-3)
Fight won by Intermission 90 to 75! 

Rauno (3-1) vs TheGrizzlyBear (6-7)
Fight won by Rauno 116 to 88!

G_Land (8-3) vs KillerShark1985 (2-3)
Fight won by KillerShark1985 122 to 0! KOTN! 
*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was even between xeberus and SWB with 151 points.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

sillywillybubba


> Lyoto Machida/Decision (Unanimous)
> BJ Penn/Decision(Unanimous) *20*
> Gerald Harris/2nd/(t)ko
> Phil David/rd1/Sub *23*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Lyoto Machida TKO 2
> 
> Phil Davis Sub 3 *25*
> George Sotiropoulos SD *19*
> ...


Machida Karate


> Davis UD *21*
> 
> Harris TKO 2nd
> 
> ...


Guymay


> Lyoto Machida - UD
> B.J. Penn - TKO R2 *25*
> George Sotiropoulos - UD *19*
> Phil Davis - Submission R1 *23*
> ...


Inkdot


> Phil Davis, Sub, 2nd *29*
> Gerald Harris, TKO, 1st
> George Sotiropoulos, UD *19*
> Lyoto Machida ,UD
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> RAmpage via 2nd round TKO *21*
> B.J. Penn via SD *20*
> Gerald Harris via SD
> Phil Davis via TKO round 1 *18*
> ...


SpoKen


> Lyoto Machida UD
> B.J. Penn UD *20*
> George Sotiropoulos UD *19*
> Phil Davis sub 1st *23*
> ...


dudeabides


> Machida UD
> Davis ko 3 *20*
> Harris ko 1
> Penn sub 2 *18*
> ...


Bknmax


> Phil Davis,Decision (Unanimous) *21*
> Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida,KO,Round 2
> Karo Parisyan,Decision (Unanimous)
> George Sotiropoulous,Decision (Unanimous) *18*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Phil Davis via unanimous decision *21*
> Machida via unanimous decision
> BJ Penn via tko rd 3 *24*
> Matt Brown via tko rd 2
> ...


Ruckus


> B.J. Penn, sub, rd 3 *21*
> Joe Lauzon, SD
> Phil Davis, Sub, rd 2 *27*
> Gerald Harris, UD
> ...


Killstarz


> Tim Boetsch vs. Phil Davis
> Davis Win via Unanimous Decision *21*
> 
> Matt Hughes vs. B.J. Penn
> ...


attention


> Tyson Griffin, decision, unanimous
> Mark Munoz, tko, round 2 *20*
> Matt Brown, tko, round 1
> Gerald Harris, tko, round 1
> ...


xeberus


> Lyoto Machida - UD
> B.J. Penn - UD *20*
> George Sotiropoulos - UD *19*
> Phil Davis - UD *18*
> ...


hixxy


> Joe Lauzon vs. George Sotiropoulos - George SUB 3 *26*
> 
> Tim Boetsch vs. Phil Davis - Davis SUB 2 *28*
> 
> ...


TraMaI


> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Lyoto Machida UD
> Matt Hughes vs. B.J. Penn TKO Rd 2 *25*
> Maiquel Falcao vs. Gerald Harris via tko rd 1... that ones hard to call >_> *19*
> Tim Boetsch vs. Phil Davis via submission (Awesome shorts)... I kid, Rd 1, RNC *23*
> ...


Intermission


> Phil Davis, Majority decision *21*
> T.J. O'Brien, Majority Decision
> Tyson Griffin, Unanimous Decision
> Lyoto Machida, Unanimous decision
> ...


420atalon


> Davis ud *21*
> Sotiropoluos tko 2nd *23*
> Machida ud
> Griffin ud
> ...


Rauno


> 1. Sotiropoulos/decision/unanimous *21*
> 2. Machida/tko/round 2
> 3. Penn/decision/split *19*
> 4. Davis/decision/unanimous *18*
> ...


TheGrizzlyBear


> Lyoto Machida via UD
> B.J. Penn via Sub rnd 2 *20*
> Joe Lauzon via tko rnd 2
> Phil Davis via SD *18*
> ...


G_Land


> No picks sent


KillerShark1985


> Machida - UD
> Hughes - UD
> Harris - 2nd KO
> Davis - SD *18*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Well now when Machida beats Rampage again it will be like beating him twice


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Woohoo I lose again!!! Man do I suck at this...

Whatever, was worth seeing Bobby lose all his credits and his match. Sorry Bobby.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

good fight inkdot, but i told ya'll i was fo real, i just beat the no.3 fighter and im still undefeated, now i have to put all this on the line against the man who got the highest score for this card and his undefeated streak........


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Second CO Main event win in a row...

I want that rematch with SillyWilly!!! Bring it on! Ive been on touchable since that loss! And im on fire for revenge! And that belt had my name on it now for some time!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Second CO Main event win in a row...
> 
> I want that rematch with SillyWilly!!! Bring it on! Ive been on touchable since that loss! And im on fire for revenge! And that belt had my name on it now for some time!


you can fight for the title at 124 but me and xeb are the main event for sure


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you can fight for the title at 124 but me and xeb are the main event for sure



And when i get my revenge and SMASH SIllyWILLY ill be happy to give u your first loss :thumb01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> And when i get my revenge and SMASH SIllyWILLY ill be happy to give u your first loss :thumb01:


:thumb02: then its set in stone for 125 that i face you ( if you have the title hehe)


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> :thumb02: then its set in stone for 125 that i face you ( if you have the title hehe)



Nanana if my SillyWilly friend has the kahones to sign up at 124 and accept my double main event smashing call out!

I will end the night shortly and walk out with the belt the was made for me...

Fighting a undefeated challenger shows ill be there to stay, but im not looking past SillyWilly if he doesnt make me smash another main event....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Nanana if my SillyWilly friend has the kahones to sign up at 124 and accept my double main event smashing call out!
> 
> I will end the night shortly and walk out with the belt the was made for me...
> 
> Fighting a undefeated challenger shows ill be there to stay, but im not looking past SillyWilly if he doesnt make me smash another main event....


so you get the winner of xeb/me but i feel you will lose against both of us with our superior technique and power and you will fear the undefeated streak raise01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so you get the winner of xeb/me but i feel you will lose against both of us with our superior technique and power and you will fear the undefeated streak raise01:


I already beaten 3 guys with undefeated streaks... Been there done that lol, after i get my belt and smash i few up and comers, i would like to avenge my loses!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I already beaten 3 guys with undefeated streaks... Been there done that lol, after i get my belt and smash i few up and comers, i would like to avenge my loses!


boi i ain't like those up and coming foolz, i beat contenders and prove they are pretenders, i can destroy you and i got the toolz... Peace


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> boi i ain't like those up and coming foolz, *i beat contenders and prove they are pretenders*, i can destroy you and i got the toolz... Peace


Haha! Geez... I look forward to my Man Handling Session

Hehe and thats if other top ranked guys dont want a title haha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Haha! Geez... I look forward to my Man Handling Session
> 
> Hehe and thats if other top ranked guys dont want a title haha


hey man i wouldn't count your luck too good after lyoto lost by split-decision today:laugh:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Great fight dude! Glad to be back on the winning side.

I'm not ready for a title yet, but set me up with someone who's a monster.. like say.. Xeb. Winner of that fight gets a title shot?

Xeb, I liked your performance tonight, you'd be a nice feather on my cap.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Great fight dude! Glad to be back on the winning side.
> 
> I'm not ready for a title yet, but set me up with someone who's a monster.. like say.. Xeb. Winner of that fight gets a title shot?
> 
> Xeb, I liked your performance tonight, you'd be a nice feather on my cap.


sorry me and xeb are already booked for 124 in an undefeated fighters grudge match


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! I got lucky.

Good fight Ruckus


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sorry me and xeb are already booked for 124 in an undefeated fighters grudge match


That's quite alright, I want a shot at the title anyways! Make it happen dude, I'm the solid #1 in the rankings.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> That's quite alright, I want a shot at the title anyways! Make it happen dude, I'm the solid #1 in the rankings.


i want my shot at 125 anyways, it should go you get the shot at ultimate finale, the machida_karate at 124 and me @ 125 :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> That's quite alright, I want a shot at the title anyways! Make it happen dude, I'm the solid #1 in the rankings.


PFF Your not ready for a title shot u said it urself haha! Plus im coming off a winning streak, and your starting to come back on wins, and ur just lucky we weren't fighting this card


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good fight inkdot, but i told ya'll i was fo real, i just beat the no.3 fighter and im still undefeated, now i have to put all this on the line against the man who got the highest score for this card and his undefeated streak........


Yeah, when the judges raised Rampages hand they screwed both Machida and me over. Total BS. This was the worst card for me in ages...

Congrats on the win though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man this shitty internet thing has to change.........Dude next CPL put me up with KIllershark I will show him what a KO looks like


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guess who went 3-1 now?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man my record is terrible this year but it was good to get a win again!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Second CO Main event win in a row...
> 
> I want that rematch with SillyWilly!!! Bring it on! Ive been on touchable since that loss! And im on fire for revenge! And that belt had my name on it now for some time!


sillywillybubba (6-2) vs Machida Karate (5-4)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 142 to 116!

be very careful what you wish for...ive been on fire since i crushed you....:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's time to man up and fight me Silly, Machida Karate can wait, that title belongs to me.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> Great fight dude! Glad to be back on the winning side.
> 
> I'm not ready for a title yet, but set me up with someone who's a monster.. like say.. Xeb. Winner of that fight gets a title shot?
> 
> Xeb, I liked your performance tonight, you'd be a nice feather on my cap.


Sounds good to me.

Thank you :thumb02:

Two other guys tried to use me as a stepping stone. Both had to see the replay of the fight to remember what happened. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> sorry me and xeb are already booked for 124 in an undefeated fighters grudge match


Looking forward to it. I'm gonna take your leg home as a trophy. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to keep track of who you guys are calling out (let's see, um OWNS vs xeb.. SWB vs everybody.. ok that's all), next thread goes up in a week for UFC 124 (sorry no TUF show, that event is too close to the big Canadian show to do it, not to mention on the same night as Strikeforce's big show... sign up for that thread if you want.) After 124 we can do UFC 125 & UFN 23 in January if you guys sign up. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Thank you :thumb02:
> 
> ...


this is gonna be a one sided beating and im swinging the hammer


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> sillywillybubba (6-2) vs Machida Karate (5-4)
> Fight won by sillywillybubba 142 to 116!
> 
> be very careful what you wish for...ive been on fire since i crushed you....:thumbsup:



So have I! Unlike Spoken Lately ive been kicking ass and this can only go one way! YOUR DEMISE

How many more main events do i have to win...

Now im wishing me and Spoken fought this fight night so it would be more obvious that im the only one for the job to finish ur cute little streak of urs


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> this is gonna be a one sided beating and im swinging the hammer


til i sub you in the last round


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I want someone brave enough to fight me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> So have I! Unlike Spoken Lately ive been kicking ass and this can only go one way! YOUR DEMISE
> 
> How many more main events do i have to win...
> 
> Now im wishing me and Spoken fought this fight night so it would be more obvious that im the only one for the job to finish ur cute little streak of urs


Machida Karate I'm sure we've already done the man dance and I'm sure I came out on top.

But don't take my word for it, how are the rankings looking again?

Forgive me being honest, but I think the #1 fighter (me) deserves a title shot no?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumb02:its to bad we cant do a fatal 3 way, in a cage, no DQ's, many "steel" chairs under the ring...so i could crush you both at the same time...but i cant, so ill just do it one at a time...but im not sure who im going to allow the privilege of getting their ass kicked by me first....hahahaha :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Do the right thing SillyWillyBubba.

And I'll raise the stakes. If you fight me on the next card, and beat me, I'll give you 1 million of my own credits.

Forewarning though (is that a word? I think it is): You will never see that million credit because you won't beat me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> :thumb02:its to bad we cant do a fatal 3 way, in a cage, no DQ's, many "steel" chairs under the ring...so i could crush you both at the same time...but i cant, so ill just do it one at a time...but im not sure who im going to allow the privilege of getting their ass kicked by me first....hahahaha :thumb02:


Very well done willy! I told ya you are good at this stuff 

I can't believe I just lost my third title fight..  I am having nightmares already lol^^


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Wow! I got lucky.
> 
> Good fight Ruckus


Damn!!! Good fight man.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Great fight dude! Glad to be back on the winning side.
> 
> I'm not ready for a title yet, but set me up with someone who's a monster.. like say.. Xeb. Winner of that fight gets a title shot?
> 
> Xeb, I liked your performance tonight, you'd be a nice feather on my cap.





SpoKen said:


> Do the right thing SillyWillyBubba.
> 
> And I'll raise the stakes. If you fight me on the next card, and beat me, I'll give you 1 million of my own credits.
> 
> Forewarning though (is that a word? I think it is): You will never see that million credit because you won't beat me.




Lol First you say your not even ready for the title now ur going as low as offering 1 mil Credits?! LOL LOW MAN LOW!

And yes we did do this dance, and lucky for u it wasnt lately like this fight night :cheeky4:

But i couldn't imagine him not taking a 1 mil credit offer over just fighting me...

I guess ill just continue to beat the top guys with 7 - 2 rec and play the main event winning wait game lol :sarcastic12:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol First you say your not even ready for the title now ur going as low as offering 1 mil Credits?! LOL LOW MAN LOW!
> 
> And yes we did do this dance, and lucky for u it wasnt lately like this fight night :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


ill be there soon enough.. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> ill be there soon enough.. :thumb02:


its hard to think you will be with the ass whooping ill be handing out, its better you just avoid me at all costs and forfeit against me for 124 to save yourself from a hospital trip


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see you guys throw down in a few weeks :thumbsup: I challenge the other 1 less than .500 fighters out there for a showdown to get to the Mendoza line myself. Ah, low expectations, they're the greatest. The call being made about who gets the next shot at SWB is tough, very tough. Two worthy guys want it, one has had a title shot before and the other hasn't. Wonder how that'll go down, good thing there are way more than one event in our future I gotta say. There's going to be a chance in early 2011 for anybody in the CPL to get a title shot, anybody, but they'll have to earn it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its hard to think you will be with the ass whooping ill be handing out, its better you just avoid me at all costs and forfeit against me for 124 to save yourself from a hospital trip


ill come out to the ring drinking a beer, smoking a cig and decline vaseline on my face... i wink at the guy and casually say "i wont need it" ;D


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> ill come out to the ring drinking a beer, smoking a cig and decline vaseline on my face... i wink at the guy and casually say "i wont need it" ;D


as stifler once said its on like donkey king biatchh


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

or its like my preacher always said..

you're going down like a drunk chick on prom night!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Can't wait to see you guys throw down in a few weeks :thumbsup: I challenge the other 1 less than .500 fighters out there for a showdown to get to the Mendoza line myself. Ah, low expectations, they're the greatest. The call being made about who gets the next shot at SWB is tough, very tough. Two worthy guys want it, one has had a title shot before and the other hasn't. Wonder how that'll go down, good thing there are way more than one event in our future I gotta say. There's going to be a chance in early 2011 for anybody in the CPL to get a title shot, anybody, but they'll have to earn it.


I can already taste my Victory but, i think that Below the belt 1 Mil Credit offer probably just set in stone who's going to get it....

WHO NEEDS CREDITS ANYWAY?! Right SWB?! LOL


----------

